# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Menjinakkan koi

## ridho83

dear para suhu...
mau tanya nie gimana caranya menjinakkan koi2..
secara pas saya dekatin langsung aja ngacir sendiri2
ada yg pernah bilang dibanyakin aja koinya pasti nurut
tp kalo banyak2 kan perkembangannya ga maksimal nantinya krn over crowded
ada yg bilang jg di puasain 3 hari, trus dicoba diberi makan didekat kita klo mrk ga mendekat mknannya diambil lagi trus dipuasain 1 hari lagi...
ada jg yg bilang diberi chagoi ato ga ikan komet
nah klo pake chagoi apa hrs diberi yg agak besar? secara koi terbesar dirumah 40cm...

tolong bantuaannya yagh....

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

saya pernah dapet ikan dari lelang disini, shiro 3 ekor ukuran 20an
pas dateng kurusnya minta ampyuunn dah ga makan sebulan mungkin   ::   ::  
pas di kolam karantina di mau handfeeding, sangking lapernya kali ya   ::   ::

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Faris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tegoehs34

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Bener banget th yg om sunu bilang..
Kalo ikannya paling gede 40cm cari caghoi yg lebih gede lagi..
Pengalaman di kolam ku bgitu soalnya..
Chagoi lebih kecil dibanding yg lain, malah takut jg om..

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RAIS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## miggbelz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

